# Overclocking Q's



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

OK soo i own a amd 5000+ oced to 2.9 (stable) it is not the black edition so the the multiplier is not unlocked. I have my FSB at 223 and my multi at 13. I know playing with my FSB changes my ram and overclocks it but whats does it have to do with my graphics card? 
Im running sli 9800gts and my main card is factory clocked at 675, 1728, 2200 and i cant even get it to 680 without it not being stable?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you overclock the FSB you overclock everything that that is linked to the FSB. I.e the PCIe slot (where your graphics card is), the ram and the cpu.

You should set the PCIe to 100 and then it's speed wont alter. if you want to overclock the card use nvidia tools to do it but do not overclock the PCIe slot.


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

O mint thanks lol ya that had everything screwed up... I now got my cards at 772 / 1912 / 1123 at 47c load not bad for some 9800gt's


----------

